# How Much Is This Car?



## teresak (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi, 
we are thinking about buying a peugeot 106 XR but we want to make sure we are paying the right price for it and if a peugeot 106 XR is worth buying at all? 

Please say what you think it is worth, it is in very good conditon and is a L reg, it is a 3door car, it has done 73.000 true miles.

Thanks in advance

Teresa


----------



## teresak (Sep 12, 2005)

any ideas??


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't think very many people from the U.S. are even going to be able to picture this car...considering it isn't sold here. We do have some members who would know, but you'll have to wait a bit for one to see this thread I think- they're a minority.


----------



## AlecTPR (Aug 17, 2005)

I normally look on the below websites to see what other people are selling their stuff for.

www.loot.com
www.findit.co.uk

But probably the best bet is

www.autotrader.co.uk/


1995 PEUGEOT 106 1.1 Aztec Hatchback 3dr Special Editions,
Petrol, 76,000 miles, . Red. 6 months MOT, taxed til end of September, CD player, sun roof. Good reliable car. New car forces sale. £450. ono


----------



## Desert_Fox01 (Oct 1, 2005)

if you go to this link theres one a 1991 with about 20k miles and they want about 3000 british pounds idk what the american value is but heres the link 
http://www.allapprovedcars.com/Used...Car-Braintree--crpId500810727-CarDetails.aspx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, I wouldn't buy a Peugeot on a bet! I had a 505, and it was nothing but trouble. It's also almost impossible to get service and parts in the US anymore. Buying a car that was never popular and has long since stopped being imported probably isn't that good an idea...


----------

